
How the Internet Made Us Believe in a Flat Earth - ColinWright
https://medium.com/s/world-wide-wtf/how-the-internet-made-us-believe-in-a-flat-earth-2e42c3206223
======
gus_massa
I agree it helps crackpot find similar minded crackpots.

But it should be useful for other disperse small groups. I guess for rare
illness patients. There should be a few more good examples.

One of my friends in ~1990 used smail to exchange problem of Mathematical
Olympiad with students in other countries. He had a very long list, like 10 or
15 countries! Now you can get a lot more of information with Google in a few
minutes.

